

Where is Steve's money? - pennyfiller
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/web/12/09/apple.jobs.unclaimed.property/index.html?iref=obnetwork

======
brianstorms
I blogged about this in 2002. Larry Ellison, Andy Hertzfeld, and other
notables also had monies due to them (and may still).

